# Grumpy Cat's Scaly Counterpart :D



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

To those who still remember my Poison Ivy from a couple of years back, she's still alive, flicking and striking lol

Her enclosure had a secret colony of red ants residing on the substrate so i had to clean it asap.










She wasn't obviously happy about the idea










It only took me 17 minutes to dump the soil, wipe the glass and put everything back in haha










Yes, she is grumpy indeed!










Happy Monday to you guys!


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh Gawd, I fell for it again. When will I learn that "scaly" means "don't click". Have to admit though, she's pretty in a nope nope nope kinda way


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

CoffeeKat said:


> Oh Gawd, I fell for it again. When will I learn that "scaly" means "don't click". Have to admit though, she's pretty in a nope nope nope kinda way


It's one of 'those' days lol..


----------

